# Liverpool: Communities In Struggle Film Night



## anfield (Sep 13, 2005)

*What: Communities In Struggle Film Night
Where: The Venue, The Casa, 29 Hope Street Liverpool
When: Thursday 15th September. 7.30pm*

This event, organised by the Liverpool Social Forum, is the opener to the week of events recalling and celebrating the 10th Anniversary of the start of the Liverpool Docks Strike in 1995.

Films include The Kirkby Rent Strike, The Harder They Fall, excerpts from Dockers, Argentina In Revolt, Undercurrents videos featuring the Seattle, Prague & Seattle riots and a same-night showing of the brand new film featuring the struggles of the residents of the Boot Estate, Norris Green.

Poets and acoustic musicians will also perform in a night of exciting and
stimulating discourse.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 13, 2005)

The Kirkby Rent Strike? That sounds interesting - any more info?

'a same-night showing of the brand new film featuring the struggles of the residents of the Boot Estate, Norris Green.'? That sounds interesting too - any more info?


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 13, 2005)

This sounds great, im bloody working on thursday night though


----------



## anfield (Sep 13, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> The Kirkby Rent Strike? That sounds interesting - any more info?
> 
> 'a same-night showing of the brand new film featuring the struggles of the residents of the Boot Estate, Norris Green.'? That sounds interesting too - any more info?



re: Kirkby rent strike - involved 3,000 tenants in 1972. Don't know anything else though.

Not sure what's been happening on the Boot Estate but looking forward to finding out.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 14, 2005)

anfield said:
			
		

> re: Kirkby rent strike - involved 3,000 tenants in 1972. Don't know anything else though.
> 
> Not sure what's been happening on the Boot Estate but looking forward to finding out.



We'll expect a report back then!


----------



## anfield (Sep 14, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> We'll expect a report back then!



Shucks! I'd better take a pen!


----------

